# He's HERE!!!



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

I posted in the "Introduce yourself" forum...figured now that I have my puppy, I would post here to introduce him!

We picked him up today - his name is now Duncan  ...he turned 12 weeks old yesterday.

We got him from Castleford Maltese in NJ - Claudia Pierro. I searched the internet and didn't come up with a lot of info on her, but I can't recommend her enough!! I came across her through someone else that had a Maltese from her. Her dogs are beautiful, her dog area is CLEAN, she is very hands on, and incredibly knowledgeable/helpful. She is an older woman and not big on technology, also, not sure how much she still breeds, but she is a Judge and I think she also still shows...she also breeds Yorkies. We picked up our puppy tonight and she did an AMAZING job socializing him and getting him used to being groomed and cleaned. We couldn't be more excited about our new addition!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous! So cute!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Adorable!!! :wub: May he live a long happy healthy life with you!!


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you!! He is an absolute love bug!!  
He gets an A+ for his first day home - Ate all his food, peed twice on his wee wee pad, snuggled, played...it's like he is on his best behavior...a little nervous about tonight and tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! He is beautiful. You are in for the most wonderful time...I think there is nothing better than having a puppy...well, kids are okay too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is adorable


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats! He's a real cutie.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D............did I say he is absolutely cute?:Sooo cute:

U............undoubtedly a treasure:hat:

N............need some help? I'll baby sit:yes:

C............can't promise I'll give him back

A............and congratulations to you:drinkup:

N............needless to say, we are all having puppy fever:smstarz:



.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

So creative Piccolina!!
Thank you again everyone!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome HOME little Duncan. Good-boy for Mommy too! Keep up the good work. We look forward to getting to know all about him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is the cutest little face ever! A real love bug! Congratulations.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, he's adorable.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

He's so cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is a doll:wub:


----------

